# Best source of entertainment



## jackaroda (Apr 16, 2012)

Which is your best source of entertainment? Mine entertainment source Comedy tv shows:neener: , Movies :wow: and online games :yay: ..


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

My Breedlove acoustic guitar??


----------



## ozar (Feb 12, 2012)

I don't watch much local TV programming, nor do I go to the local cinema much, so for me it would be blu-ray movies as viewed in my own home theater. Then of course playing with my dog is always good entertainment!


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Blu ray music concerts, in HD audio, of course


----------



## phreak (Aug 16, 2010)

1) Wife
2) kids
3) friends
4) my HT


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

phreak said:


> 1) Wife
> 2) kids
> 3) friends
> 4) my HT


The great thing about #4 is it can be enjoyed with #1-3.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

JBrax said:


> The great thing about #4 is it can be enjoyed with #1-3.


+1!

Oh, and my #5 is HTS - I love this site! :bigsmile:


----------



## jonydec (Jul 23, 2012)

my best source is game play, watch movie, watch tv, and much best is internet with chat friend ........


----------



## jdent02 (Jan 13, 2012)

Movies on the HT and amateur 3D animation are tied for first
Playing music is second
TV is somewhere in the pile with drinking with friends, eating, and driving

Other sources of entertainment: The cat.


----------

